
Ask HN: Burnt out in job after 9 months - password03
I feel burnt out after just 9 months in what is my second job after college. My first job lasted 2 years and I loved it - for the most part and worked hard.<p>With my current job I got disinterested after about 8 months. Lack of a real challenge, no deadlines, no scope for further development of my skills - e.g. formal testing (unit&#x2F;integration). My counterpart developers are in another country&#x2F;timezone with nobody to really learn from.<p>I&#x27;m using all of the above to reason why i&#x27;ve become absolutely allergic to the place. I have become demotivated during my working day and what I think is the onset of depression - There have been a lot of days where I just can&#x27;t get up out of bed to go to work. I have missed a lot of days now and is becoming problematic.<p>Has this kind of thing happened before? I&#x27;m just a little confused now, not sure if a work environment can do this to somebody or if I just have my own problems?<p>I&#x27;d love to hear from fellow developers who may have experienced the same.<p>Thank you.
======
LeoSolaris
Move on. Try a new environment with a new company. I am in a similar boat. My
current job just sucks. My state was just flooded with 18 inches of water and
the interstates are closed. (Hell, while I was typing, my cell chimed an
emergency evacuation notice for a nearby county.) We were expected to be at
work or take a vacation day. That is just the most current example.

I am opting currently for the safer route of finding a job while I still have
this one. I am looking for pure remote work, so it will likely take me a while
to find something.

If the depression issues continue, seek treatment. Whether you're at a new job
or not. Take care of yourself while you have the means. Depression will
greatly hinder the search process.

~~~
password03
Wow, that's pretty harsh. Regarding the depression. I have started taking
medication, which has a lead time to effectiveness of about 6 weeks. I'm about
4 weeks in so hopefully things will pick up soon.

------
MalcolmDiggs
> _Has this kind of thing happened before?_

Yes. To many of us. You're definitely not alone there.

Unfortunately, that feeling rarely goes away on its own. If there is someone
you can talk to (a mentor, an older sibling, a good friend, or even a
therapist), I'd recommend seeking out their guidance. Don't underestimate the
_scope_ of the meaning of this problem. In other words: you _may_ think you're
just unsatisfied with this job, but there could possibly be much bigger
factors at play here, that should be addressed (purpose, happiness, self-
actualization, etc). Low job satisfaction may just be a symptom of a larger
issue.

------
nicholas_sailer
"Lack of a real challenge, no deadlines, no scope for further development of
my skills"

Those are the reasons right there.

Without a challenge, it's hard to feel like you're creating something or doing
something valuable. It might be valuable to someone else, but if it's not
challenging to you, it's very difficult to feel like you're accomplishing
something that is valuable.

Without a deadline, there's usually no sense of urgency. In order to be
productive and efficient, you have to have deadlines.

I'd try to find work that has both of these. Before you decide to move on, be
absolutely sure that you communicate with your current employer. I've heard
countless stories from Recruiters and Hiring Managers saying that if an
developer had only told them that something was bothering them, the company
could have changed to accommodate them (saving the developer from quitting,
and saving the company lots of money in trying to find a replacement).

After you've communicated very clearly and kindly, see if things change. If
they don't change, leave. Give yourself tangible outcomes (example: If X
doesn't change by this date, I'm finding a new job) and stick to those.

All the best.

------
jayhuang
I don't know what kind of financial situation you're in, so I'd recommend
securing a new job before you quit, but if you are doing fine financially, you
may want to consider quitting first. Health is not cheap.

Burnout is a very real thing; personally, I didn't realize I was burnt out
until months later, and I just felt nothing. Absolutely nothing. And it's not
like you can just flick a switch and make it all okay again.

That said, make a best effort to not burn any bridges and leave as amiably as
possible. Good luck!

~~~
password03
Thanks for this. Financially, I could survive quitting before securing a new
job. That said, I have told myself I will hold out for the 12 month mark, for
credibility.

------
angersock
Get out. Get out get out get out.

Without knowing the specifics of your situation, I can't say much about you
vs. them--usually, it's a team effort. Don't feel bad about leaving, whoever
is at fault.

Put in your notice, or just call in and quit (yay right to work!), and take
some time to reflect on what wasn't working for you. Then, start a new gig
with an eye towards avoiding that.

The shittiest part about burnout is that you start to question if it's all
your own fault: it's not.

------
JSeymourATL
> not sure if a work environment can do this to somebody or if I just have my
> own problems?

Think of your current job as a personal research lab-- can you devise and
build-in all the work elements you miss? Professional challenges, Deadlines,
Development, Collaboration?

Ultimately, leaving is easy. It's quite hard to connect with a job that truly
'gives' you everything you need to stay engaged.

------
vohocz
Do not worry. I have seen lot of people changing jobs frequently in this field
(me included :). After college, it takes some time to realize what type of job
and work suits you well. Do not be afraid to change the environment. I wish
you a very good luck!

------
AnimalMuppet
Can you get out _of that role?_

You said "Lack of a real challenge". Can you go to your
supervisor/manager/boss and say, "Look, I'm ready for more of a challenge. Got
anything harder I could work on?"

